# Weight (loss) thread



## Electra

Please type down your current weight.
You may also write your height, what you ate, and the amount of exercise you did today, and how (much) your sleep was.


I'l start. I'm 172 cm, weigh 90.4 kilo's and did zero exercise_ yet.

_I ate about 4 eggs.
I slept a lot but had a nightmare.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

I'l start. I'm 175 cm, weigh 120 kilo's and i loose 45 kilo's. 
Now i'm 75 kilo's muscle and i want to gain 5 kilo's of muscle. 
And i stop to takes muscle.


----------



## Electra

I don't want to post here today :frustrating: *secretly runs away to hide* :kirby:


----------



## Kommandant

Electra said:


> I don't want to post here today :frustrating: *secretly runs away to hide* :kirby:


Get back here!!

I add my "results":
I'm 173 cm... I think...
weigh is something around 55 kilos
and im planning on going to the gym today but idk sleeping is an option too i only slept 2 hours last night.

(I dont wanna lose weight but i want to exercise more.)


----------



## Electra

*shyly enters back again* :blushed:


----------



## KillinIt

Weight- 105 lbs

Height- 5 ft 6

Ate- 2 weetabix, banana, 6 biscuits, 2 packets of crisps, 2 cereal bars, blueberries, grapes, peach yoghurt, 2 Milky Way bars and whatever I'm going to have for dinner (I really need to start eating healthier!)

Exercise- none

Sleep- 10 hrs


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Today i need to finish 4 homeworks 
Playing with my girlfriends
I go to the gym at the night today or do some push up

Sleep 7 or 6 hours

I need to gow 5 kilos of muslce to be perfect. 

And i have so much pain , for so much cofe and so much pain because i stop an addiction and my testosterone is Full 

This challenge is so crazy and and so painful. This is so funny. And its gonne be very very very hard

People don't understand but its funny
Funny to feel ALL the fucking pain in me and i destroy all these fucking pain and construct myself 
funny to feel like a god 
Muhuahuhuahuahuahua


----------



## Lakigigar

Weight: 63,4 kg (140 lbs)
Height: 185 cm (6'1)
I slept 8 hours
Did zero exercise (4am30 to 12am30)
Ate some broccoli with pasta & salmon.

I weigh too much!!! :mellow: :crying:


----------



## Electra

Please don't folmow my example about eating eggs because I learned later that eggs contains so much colesterol even one egg can shorten your life


----------



## Electra

Lakigigar said:


> Weight: 63,4 kg (140 lbs)
> Height: 185 cm (6'1)
> I slept 8 hours
> Did zero exercise (4am30 to 12am30)
> Ate some broccoli with pasta & salmon.
> 
> I weigh too much!!! :mellow: :crying:


No you don't  *hug*


----------



## SirCanSir

5.10' or 5.11' in internet popular units (lol) 

i cant convert lbs in my mind so just google it. I prefer Kgs.

I had a period of my life i went up to 105 kgs because of inactivity, now im at around 85-86kg zone after diets and some excercising
Trying to drop it to 80-75 kgs through excercising and gaining muscle, but i guess its a long road


----------



## SirCanSir

Lakigigar said:


> Weight: 63,4 kg (140 lbs)
> Height: 185 cm (6'1)
> I slept 8 hours
> Did zero exercise (4am30 to 12am30)
> Ate some broccoli with pasta & salmon.
> 
> I weigh too much!!! :mellow: :crying:


damn you are fit
you need to gain around 10-15 kgs lol


----------



## I am justice!

I lossed to much waight accidentally (I am not dieting or anything like this,well I never ever needed to)

I should eat more


----------



## Lakigigar

SirCanSir said:


> damn you are fit
> you need to gain around 10-15 kgs lol


This morning, i've checked my weight again. Now it's 62.8 kg (138.4 lbs). This is what my weight used to be over the course of the last years. Yesterday, i only ate some leftovers from wednesday in the afternoon, and ate some crisps (500 kcal), and some fruit juice/beer and some cookies. I haven't eat anything else, and i probably just ate less than 2000 kcals. I felt still hungry yesterday evening, though it was too late to cook something... the pizza was in the deep freezer, there were too many people in the friterie and i've decided not to go inside (social phobia...), and decided not to eat at all haha.

I have (insanely) high metabolism rates. Even on days, i eat 2500 kcal, i will usually still lose weight for some reason. I think my body refuses to use every nutrient i take, and i don't seem to store additional food in my body. Instead, when i eat too much, i might have abdominal cramps.


----------



## SirCanSir

Lakigigar said:


> This morning, i've checked my weight again. Now it's 62.8 kg (138.4 lbs). This is what my weight used to be over the course of the last years. Yesterday, i only ate some leftovers from wednesday in the afternoon, and ate some crisps (500 kcal), and some fruit juice/beer and some cookies. I haven't eat anything else, and i probably just ate less than 2000 kcals. I felt still hungry yesterday evening, though it was too late to cook something... the pizza was in the deep freezer, there were too many people in the friterie and i've decided not to go inside (social phobia...), and decided not to eat at all haha.
> 
> I have (insanely) high metabolism rates. Even on days, i eat 2500 kcal, i will usually still lose weight for some reason. I think my body refuses to use every nutrient i take, and i don't seem to store additional food in my body. Instead, when i eat too much, i might have abdominal cramps.


Lol you seem like a friend of mine who is 6.6' and around 70 kg
Probably an ectomorph
I guess you need to eat a lot of meat and do some muscle gain esxericises. Hit the gym or something if you can handle it. 
If not (I mean too many people and certain hours of excercising, not really free schedule to manage) buying weights and equipment at home could also work to an extent, but you need to search about how to do the excercises so you dont get cramps.
Its gonna be tough but you are gonna get a hot body to for the ladies to kill for :blushed:


----------



## Lakigigar

SirCanSir said:


> Lol you seem like a friend of mine who is 6.6' and around 70 kg
> Probably an ectomorph
> I guess you need to eat a lot of meat and do some muscle gain esxericises. Hit the gym or something if you can handle it.
> If not (I mean too many people and certain hours of excercising, not really free schedule to manage) buying weights and equipment at home could also work to an extent, but you need to search about how to do the excercises so you dont get cramps.
> Its gonna be tough but you are gonna get a hot body to for the ladies to kill for :blushed:


I don't like meat. I don't want to eat it... I currently still eat meat, but i was planning to stop with it... I'm an infp, i need to stay true to my principles, not eating meat is one of them!!!

I want the ladies to like the person behind me, not to like the body i have... The body i will have is only a temporary thing... so love would be temporary as well. That's not something i plan to go for. I want commitment and devotion... . I don't want to be some mistake by one girl. That would be as bad as rape. I idealize love. It needs to be perfect, otherwise i won't engage and will withdraw and back down!!!


----------



## SirCanSir

Lakigigar said:


> I don't like meat. I don't want to eat it... I currently still eat meat, but i was planning to stop with it... I'm an infp, i need to stay true to my principles, not eating meat is one of them!!!
> 
> I want the ladies to like the person behind me, not to like the body i have... The body i will have is only a temporary thing... so love would be temporary as well. That's not something i plan to go for. I want commitment and devotion... . I don't want to be some mistake by one girl. That would be as bad as rape. I idealize love. It needs to be perfect, otherwise i won't engage and will withdraw and back down!!!


Yes i understand your reasoning and i share it but you need to attracion at first unfortunately comes from appearances. So the first interest happens due to that. After they become itnerested you gotta test them on your own to see the worth of their motivation. 
If they are cool then you will be ok to move on. 
If not send them back to their home.


----------



## SilentScream

I'm down to about 175lb now (was 210lb in 2013 for reference). 
5 feet 7 (or 8). 

About 25 pounds left till I feel like I'll be ideal. 

I go through a period of extreme weakness and fatigue now if I don't eat as much as I like and that's really becoming a hindrance for weight loss for me.

- I slept about 5 hours last night (an hour more than I usually sleep)
- So far I've had a glass of flavored milk, a litre of water, a plate of spinach+sausage I made for breakfast.



Electra said:


> Please don't folmow my example about eating eggs because I learned later that eggs contains so much colesterol even one egg can shorten your life


That's old news Electra ... The only real advice from the AHA was for people with existing heart problems to avoid the yoke, but recently they've discovered that that was a conclusion they drew from inconclusive science.


----------



## Penny

Electra said:


> Please type down your current weight.
> You may also write your height, what you ate, and the amount of exercise you did today, and how (much) your sleep was.
> 
> 
> I'l start. I'm 172 cm, weigh 90.4 kilo's and did zero exercise_ yet.
> 
> _I ate about 4 eggs.
> I slept a lot but had a nightmare.


i'm not putting down my weight! i've gotten so fat it's not funny. egg whites are still a good lowcalorie/ lowfat source of protein and my dietitician says new studies have shown that egg yolks aren't harmful like they once thought. there's actually a lot of important nutrition in them and they recommend up to 5 egg yolks a week. i try to at least eat 2 egg yolks per week. 

anyway, i am posting cause i am assuming by the title of the thread that you want to lose weight.. i've been dropping pounds steadily lately, hallelujah! finally!, and I haven't even really been exercising that hard so i thought i'd share with you what i've been doing. i cleaned out my coffee pot and started making about 10 cups of green tea in it every day (2 teabags per ten cups). i even use two teaspoons of sugar in every approx. 16oz cup that drink. and i started eating a little something about every 4 hours even if you're not hungry so you don't get ravenous. i pretty much eat whatever i want. (i would describe my diet as moderate carb, moderate protein, high fiber, lacto-ovo vegetarian) i eat approx. 300 calories per meal not strict or anything and save about 400 calories for drinks and nibbles throughout the day) it's awesome to not really diet and watch the weight come off you like that. i really think it's the green tea more so than my diet honestly that is doing it but i'm sure diet must play a role too. green tea is supposed to be really good for you too, lots of polyphenols or whatever.


----------



## Dragunov

Electra said:


> Please don't folmow my example about eating eggs because I learned later that eggs contains so much colesterol even one egg can shorten your life


Cholesterol isn't bad for you and neither are eggs. 

What else do you eat and where are your calories coming from?


----------



## Electra

Dragunov said:


> Cholesterol isn't bad for you and neither are eggs.
> 
> What else do you eat and where are your calories coming from?


It started around the time something really terrible happend to me at around the same time I got heartache from a break up about a year and a few months ago, and I got severe panic attacks and lost 8 kilos at first, then went on anti depressents and put on a lot of weight and I stopped the exersizing I used to do.

I now eat meat and fish, fruits, berries and vegetables, and full corn pasta with cheese, extra virgin olive oil and butter, sometimes sour cream and yoghurt, cottage cheese..etc. Yesterday I had pizza because I went on a family visit. They gave me sack of potatoes...which I have not consumed. I ate sweet potato today, some kind of peach, a little raspberries and yeah I think that's it. I walked for several hours. I have a bit slow metabolism.


----------



## Lakigigar

I have high metabolism. I can eat fatty foods and still won't gain much...


----------



## incision

5'2.5" (159 cms) and 100 lbs (45.36 kgs). 
Two cups of black coffee, no sugar.
40 minutes of pilates, yoga and cardio.

This isn't a starvation diet. Heat kills my appetite.


----------



## photon

After I got the cyst issue taken care of and the cancer scare was dropped, I went back to a normal weight. I don't think I over-exert myself when I workout by any means. But I look at a lot of my cosplays and er for lack of better word, I got voluptuous even though I eat well and don't over-exert myself. 

I can't see myself cosplaying anything but 2B right now due to that.


----------



## Dragunov

Electra said:


> It started around the time something really terrible happend to me at around the same time I got heartache from a break up about a year and a few months ago, and I got severe panic attacks and lost 8 kilos at first, then went on anti depressents and put on a lot of weight and I stopped the exersizing I used to do.
> 
> I now eat meat and fish, fruits, berries and vegetables, and full corn pasta with cheese, extra virgin olive oil and butter, sometimes sour cream and yoghurt, cottage cheese..etc. Yesterday I had pizza because I went on a family visit. They gave me sack of potatoes...which I have not consumed. I ate sweet potato today, some kind of peach, a little raspberries and yeah I think that's it. I walked for several hours. I have a bit slow metabolism, and I doubt my dosage is right due to the regular staff at the doc's office probably is on holiday. First I checked my metabolism as usual. Then I forgot what the dosage was and call back later to ask. The woman-a new one- told me my old dosage instead. I said can you give me the new one? No she said that was my dosage now. I asked if she could ask the doctor, but she refused. *sigh* Anyway, my current weight is about 92 kilos now, I went on the weight tonight to check.


do you track your macro nutrient split?


----------



## Electra

Dragunov said:


> do you track your macro nutrient split?


I try to keep track of what I eat by writing it down here:
https://www.personalitycafe.com/general-chat/38474-what-did-you-last-eat-1484.html#post42512963


----------



## Electra

SirCanSir said:


> After they become itnerested you gotta test them on your own to see the worth of their motivation.


What does this meen more spesificly?


----------



## Electra

Well when it comes to eggs I hear different things like all the time lately. It|s kinda hard to know who to trust. Even a teacher at chef school said they were full of healthy stuff yes but high in cholesterol. I used to eat a lot of eggs before that.


----------



## Lakigigar

Electra said:


> Well when it comes to eggs I hear different things like all the time lately. It|s kinda hard to know who to trust. Even a teacher at chef school said they were full of healthy stuff yes but high in cholesterol. I used to eat a lot of eggs before that.


I think it also does matter how you eat your eggs? I don't like them hard-boiled or soft-boiled. Fried is very inconvenient as well. I like eggs most when scrambled or as an omelette, and i sometimes add them to spaghetti and bacon haha, and i really like that (spaghetti carbonara).


----------



## incision

Electra said:


> Well when it comes to eggs I hear different things like all the time lately. It|s kinda hard to know who to trust. Even a teacher at chef school said they were full of healthy stuff yes but high in cholesterol. I used to eat a lot of eggs before that.


There's no direct connect between cholesterol intake and fatty buildup in arterial walls. It's how your body handles cholesterol which will affect whether the intake is detrimental or not.

But generally speaking, egg consumption is fine for the majority of humans.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/how-many-eggs-should-you-eat#section2

You'll find that some of the previously accepted conventional wisdoms about nutrition are messed up since scientific standards weren't as high or even met, prior to recommendations.


----------



## SirCanSir

Electra said:


> What does this meen more spesificly?


well appearance is the first thing one usually looks at since you dont know the personality yet to judge.

So in case women become interested in his body and stay with him only for that, he needs to test them to make sure they are after his internal world too.

Something like that ^^


----------



## Electra

SirCanSir said:


> well appearance is the first thing one usually looks at since you dont know the personality yet to judge.
> 
> So in case women become interested in his body and stay with him only for that, he needs to test them to make sure they are after his internal world too.
> 
> Something like that ^^


Aha. Just one thing; this is just my personal observation- I usually fall in love with guys who doesn't have that much muslcles. I think too much body building can destroy beauty and I have read it can shorten ones life too because of the constant destruction of the musle tissue that happens after a workout session; it weakens the immune system. But to be too fat or too skinny is not good eighter ofcourse because it is unhealhy, too. But I can't speak for other chicks ofcourse.


----------



## SirCanSir

Electra said:


> Aha. Just one thing; this is just my personal observation- I usually fall in love with guys who doesn't have that much muslcles. I think too much body building can destroy beauty and I have read it can shorten ones life too because of the constant destruction of the musle tissue that happens after a workout session; it weakens the immune system. But to be too fat or too skinny is not good eighter ofcourse because it is unhealhy, too. But I can't speak for other chicks ofcourse.


Yes of course, being healthy comes first lol. Just bulking @Lakigigar up to his natural state for women to go crazy about him.
Dont worry we wont make him a pro body builder :wink:


----------



## Lakigigar

I think bodybuilders are disgusting, especially the ones that exaggerate in it. You can have muscles, that's one thing and that's beautiful, but people who only exist out of muscles, are as disgusting as people with a BMI of 55.


----------



## Electra

Yes, the body shape... their heads look like blueberries on top of an orange 
It's very unatural :frustrating:


----------



## Electra

I think part of my issue is Alolition caused by ADHD and some sort of social anxiety or avoidance. Don't get me wrong, I get lonely too but I'm not good at chatting with random strangers I might outside and also I get easily bored going for walks that I dread it. But I will force my self to do it anyway.


----------



## Electra

Today I walked 3333 steps.(Got hold if a counter app). Doubt I will loise any weicvt today because of the food I have. But in a few days I can go shop proper food, hopefully.


----------



## Dragunov

Electra said:


> I try to keep track of what I eat by writing it down here:
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/general-chat/38474-what-did-you-last-eat-1484.html#post42512963


If your going to eat corn pasta or get a large bulk of you calories from carbs then you might want to eat less fat. You either want high fat moderate protein and low carb OR moderate carb, moderate protein and low fat.


----------



## incision

Electra said:


> Today I walked 3333 steps.(Got hold if a counter app). Doubt I will loise any weicvt today because of the food I have. But in a few days I can go shop proper food, hopefully.


Rather than looking to weight loss, look to clothing size loss. Muscle by volume is heavier than body fat. Exercising also won't reduce weight or even bulk without changing the foods that you consume. Avoid perceiving it from the perspective of caloric intake. Instead, evaluate the types of foods that you're consuming.

The reason I mention the above is that science is finding a link between the types of gut bacteria and how the body reacts to different types of food, relative to fat storage. Conceptually, you want to create a healthy microbiota ecosystem in your gut. In order to do so, you have to ensure that you're feeding the right type of diet to the microbiota, killing off excess levels of 'bad' bacteria and encouraging the reasonable flourishing of 'good' microbiota. 

Science is also looking at genetics and the possibility that certain types of genetics provide for friendly ecosystems for specific strains of microbiota. If this is also true, it would account for why it's much more difficult for some to lose weight AND also keep it off, than others.

In essence, discard the oversimplified and detrimental belief that it's calories in/calories out. Perceive it as the feeding of the ecosystem in your gut where you want to feed and encourage the growth of bacteria that thrives on vegetation, limited fruit intake and lean meats and you want to starve and kill off excess quantities of bacteria that thrives on a high sodium, high starch and high fat diet.

My body's the opposite of yours since it doesn't want to retain weight. In order to level out weight loss, I had to increase fat in meats and quantity of starch consumed, in order to promote a more balanced ecosystem.


----------



## Electra

Duo said:


> Rather than looking to weight loss, look to clothing size loss. Muscle by volume is heavier than body fat. Exercising also won't reduce weight or even bulk without changing the foods that you consume. Avoid perceiving it from the perspective of caloric intake. Instead, evaluate the types of foods that you're consuming.
> 
> The reason I mention the above is that science is finding a link between the types of gut bacteria and how the body reacts to different types of food, relative to fat storage. Conceptually, you want to create a healthy microbiota ecosystem in your gut. In order to do so, you have to ensure that you're feeding the right type of diet to the microbiota, killing off excess levels of 'bad' bacteria and encouraging the reasonable flourishing of 'good' microbiota.
> 
> Science is also looking at genetics and the possibility that certain types of genetics provide for friendly ecosystems for specific strains of microbiota. If this is also true, it would account for why it's much more difficult for some to lose weight AND also keep it off, than others.
> 
> In essence, discard the oversimplified and detrimental belief that it's calories in/calories out. Perceive it as the feeding of the ecosystem in your gut where you want to feed and encourage the growth of bacteria that thrives on vegetation, limited fruit intake and lean meats and you want to starve and kill off excess quantities of bacteria that thrives on a high sodium, high starch and high fat diet.
> 
> My body's the opposite of yours since it doesn't want to retain weight. In order to level out weight loss, I had to increase fat in meats and quantity of starch consumed, in order to promote a more balanced ecosystem.


Very interesting! Have heard some of this in chef school, but not all  I think the food for good gut bacteria is called probiotic food, but can't really remeber... Why could it be that I lost so much fat in the past when dieting on a ketogenic diet if you look at it from the angle that you need to add fat? I think I lost about 20 kilos, but I was also working out. I think if you want to put on weight you need to add carbs with the fat or else the body might go into ketosis. :idunno: I like to eat fruit, vegetables and berries since they prevent cancer, and I also eat protein but try to limit red meat for the same reason. (I don't have cancer but my grandfather died from it.)


----------



## TricoFeathers

Been a while since I've shown my face here but I am officially in the 160s! 168.6 and started a new routine today, 6 week program. Would love to see 150s by the end of it, still riding my bike whenever possible.


----------



## TricoFeathers

165.8, week 2 starts tomorrow.


----------



## TricoFeathers

163.8, almost to 150s!!


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I'm 80
> 
> 
> I need to loose 5 kilos
> 
> 
> I do a lot of runnind and eat vegetables


I win 5 kilos because of hyperphagia at the night last months because of my old trauma now i heal myself and begin to stop that but feel very sad today. 
Heal myself with hypnosis and drink 250 cl of apple vinegar per day detoxification of my body and take vegetable and other thiing to help my body produce more narodrénaline and take habits to stop have that. 

News grerats ideas can stop take weight , very efficient so i'm scared loosing efforts i do , i have nightmare about it at the night. 
Damn.

I don't feel fat and look so fat. Just i little bit more belly and thats not very important but thats horrible to loosing control


----------



## Mange

I've lost 20 lbs since the beginning of the year. Scale at the drs the other day said 146.


----------



## TricoFeathers

162.0 yesterday


----------



## TricoFeathers

Hovering between 163 and 165 ish. I wish I'd measured my arms and stomach because both are considerably slimmer. I'm getting real gains in my arms, chest, and even abs under the tummy fat. I start Ripped in 30 (Jillian Michaels again) after 30 Day Shred, I'll document better for that one. Back in medium shirts, some size 10 pants starting to fit down from 14s in January, it's definitely working.


----------



## Crowbo

Just stepped on the scale today and currently measure about 167.5 lbs

been losing some weight since April this year. The running has helped a lot roud:


----------



## StinkyBambi

50 kg


----------



## DudeGuy

i can almost wash clothes on my abs.


----------



## soop

DudeGuy said:


> i can almost wash clothes on my abs.


I have to do this every day because I am clumsy as shit and usually spill my coffee on my shirt


----------



## DudeGuy

soop said:


> I have to do this every day because I am clumsy as shit and usually spill my coffee on my shirt


Coffee is very irritating when it's not in the place you want it to be.


----------



## StinkyBambi

coffee makes me so tired


----------



## soop

I'm not sure why 10.8% is highlighted I guess 12.5 is slightly closer to that than 14.5 but w/e. Dunk tank is the most reliable method for testing body fat btw, calipers, body measurement, and hand-held devices are piss poor, DEXA scans are a little better.

Time for a motherfuckin donut or 3.


----------



## SarahEllison

Light therapy helps patients restore mental health, get rid of seasonal depression, and establish sleep when changing time zones. Phototherapy is indispensable in aesthetic medicine. With the help of bright radiation can get rid of unwanted hair, uneven pigmentation, smooth out fine wrinkles, remove spider veins. The red light treatment promotes tissue regeneration. Phototherapy is prescribed for patients with acne, atopic dermatitis, psoriasis, and eczema. The effect of light is potentiated when used simultaneously with corticosteroids and immunosuppressive drugs. Light therapy has a beneficial impact on people's health living in harsh climatic conditions with short daylight hours and long winters.


----------



## Crowbo

Current weight 185 lbs. Total weight lost so far, 16.5 lbs since I started my weight loss plan a month ago when I was at 201.5 lbs. 

And I'm 5'7, which is about 170cm.


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> Current weight 185 lbs. Total weight lost so far, 16.5 lbs since I started my weight loss plan a month ago when I was at 201.5 lbs.
> 
> And I'm 5'7, which is about 170cm.


Well done! 🙂🏆


----------



## horseloverfat

At 215 right now, hoping to get to 200 by December.


----------



## Crowbo

Current weight, 177lbs. Weight loss this week, 3lbs. Total weight loss, 24.5lbs.


----------



## Crowbo

Current weight, 174lbs. Weight loss this week, 3lbs. Total weight loss, 27.5 lbs.


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> Current weight, 174lbs. Weight loss this week, 3lbs. Total weight loss, 27.5 lbs.


What did you do to loose it?


----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


> What did you do to loose it?


Having the proper diet and doing a lot of running.


----------



## catheginty

I'm 186 cm, weight 75 kilos, and do exercises every day. I feel quite uncomfortable if I have more than 75 kgs, so I do workouts every day, and I run 4 days a week for 4-5 km. In my opinion, the optimal weight you choose by yourself, also don't forget to use only good sports/fitness programs from professional sources like https://reverse.health/. I eat only natural products without any sugar and supplements. Have a great day, and I wish you good luck, Electra!


----------

